# GPs in Blackshear, GA CL - anybody?



## sandsuncritters (Nov 18, 2011)

Saw this ad on Craigslist today, and figured if there was any chance for them to find an appropriate home it might be here?

They live with goats at present. Maybe x-post to goat forum?

http://jacksonville.craigslist.org/pet/3763905272.html

I just love the "look" of them.

In His Love
Mich


----------

